# Sykes 11-9-14 flounder



## cmallick (Apr 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Got to Sykes about 7:15ish on a mission to catch some flounder. I picked up some minnows from GBBT. Most of the morning was spent reeling in lizardfish. Rest assured we put a good dent in that population. About 11am I managed a couple of keeper size white trout, I handed them off to passerbys. About 11:30 my fishin buddy for the morning took off. Down to my last 3 minnows, I stopped letting them soak on, and started dragging the bottom. About 10 minutes later I hooked up with a 13" flatty. About 15 minutes after that I hooked up on a 16". Lost my last minnow to what I can only assume was a lizardfish. All in all it was an ok trip. I've never caught any flounder before today, and I'm looking forward to cleaning them and putting them on the grill after I catch a few more. (Will post photos when I figure out how.)

Also saw a lot of sheepies getting pulled out of the water.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Good going, I'm going to out there tomorrow, got about a dozen bull minnows and shrimp in the freezer to try.


----------



## cmallick (Apr 2, 2012)

GOOD LUCK!

I was on the Grand Marlin side Saturday and Sunday mornings. I Think next trip I'm going to try out the Gulf Breeze side and see what I come up with.


----------



## mystic fishermen (Sep 4, 2014)

nice thatks for the report bob sikes hold flounder quite offen tight lines


----------

